# Infected tongue piercing



## lfuller (Nov 8, 2007)

Any suggestions for diagnosis code of an infected tongue piercing?  Is it
post op surgical?  It wasn't traumatic to start with !   Thanks!


----------



## ashack63 (Apr 16, 2008)

*tongue piercing*

Wound open tongue, complicated. Unless your provider pierced the tongue, it is not post op to them, however it could be considered a DX code of post op complication as secondary DX
Hope this helps


----------

